# Dog-friendly Beaches?????



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all:

I'm looking for names of campgrounds on the beach anywhere in North Carolina, Georgia or Florida that permit you to take your dog on the beach (on a leash, of course!)

Can anyone help me out with the names of some really nice beach-campgrounds that let you take your dog to the beach??

If you know of site numbers that are nice sites in the recommended campgrounds - I'd appreciate that, also!

State parks are O.K. - or private campgrounds - the keywords here are: dogs on the beach - nice beach - nice campground!

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know anything about the Carolinas, Georgia, or Florida, but Assateague National Seashore, just below Ocean City, MD. Beautiful CG, no hookups but leashed dogs are allowed on the beach. Mosquitoes are abundant during summer, but late April or early October are perfect.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

In Myrtle Beach, SC, dogs are allowed on the beach (with or without a leash) after a certain time of day (5:00pm if I remember correctly). I'm not sure if the campgrounds have any differing rules.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't believe dogs are allowed on the public beaches in Florida, including state parks. It's the primary reason our cairn terrier will sit out our Topsail Hill vacation next week and remain at home.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

biga said:


> In Myrtle Beach, SC, dogs are allowed on the beach (with or without a leash) after a certain time of day (5:00pm if I remember correctly). I'm not sure if the campgrounds have any differing rules.
> [snapback]120804[/snapback]​


I like the after 5PM rule, sounds like a good compromise. Most of the State Parks in Michigan are getting more strict against dogs on the beach. I see their concern, if all dog owners were responsible enough to clean up after their pets there wouldn't be a problem.

One of the reasons we frequent S.F. & N.F. Campgrounds is their aren't as many rules so Chandler the Wonder Lab can do his favorite thing, retrieve sticks from the water.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I don't believe dogs are allowed on the public beaches in Florida, including state parks. It's the primary reason our cairn terrier will sit out our Topsail Hill vacation next week and remain at home.
> [snapback]120812[/snapback]​


GoVols: I thought dogs WERE allowed on the beach at Fort De Soto (FL) Pinellas County Park? Perhaps I have been misled......

Dana


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

It sure doesnt exist here







Not that we know of!! I like that 5pm rule. Would make Max's camping life so much nicer if that were a rule here!

action Jewels


----------



## RugRat (May 27, 2006)

Most of the Myrtle Beach beaches allow pets on the beach (I know surfside doesn't) prior to 9am and after 5pm between Memorial Day and Labor Day. After that, I believe they are allowed on the beach all day.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dana,

Try this link...

http://rvingwithdogs.com/

Hope it helps!








Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know, I get on a roll. This looks to be a guide that you have to purchase, but it looks like it has dog friendly beach locations in all states.

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/g...ach/beach.shtml

Good luck,
Dawn


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Try this link...
> 
> ...


Dawn - This is a GREAT site!! Thanks for the link. It lists cg, hotels, beaches, parks - and even RESTAURANTS that you can take dogs to (outdoor tables)!!! I guess you can buy the guide if you want - but it lists everything right on the web site!! Jekyll Island seems great - allows dogs in the Jekyll Island Campground (and the price is VERY reasonable) and on the more than 10 miles of beaches!

Thanks again!!

Dana


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

dwciardi said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dana,
> ...


Dana, Jekyll Island is great! We spent a week there and loved it. The beaches are wonderful. In Europe, it seems more common to see a dog in a restaurant than a child.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad I could be of help







That's why I love this place sunny If you can't find an answer, someone else has one, or something close to it









Have a great day,
Dawn


----------

